# Solid racks, decent price, great value, almost perfect



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for your review. I've been eyeing that set for the past week. My shop is in a mess from a yard sale held by my family and I just want my clamps organized quickly. This will do nicely. I'd take your pipe clamp rack if I had a lot to begin with, but I don't. You could always modify it a bit as well to accommodate extra clamps that overflow from the 2 you have.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad it worked for you, but $35 is a lot to me. I made something like that out of plywood scrap, drilled the holes first and finished on the band saw. If it took me a half hour that's paying myself at $70 an hour.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It's $35 for three racks. It wasn't worth it to me in my previous shop a few years ago, but after a move and in a very confined garage shop, it was worth the money to me. Paying $12 to save myself a half hour or an hour is very worth it to me, especially on something I couldn't care less about.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah - three. I can see it now, especially if it's thick steel.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I tried a set of clamp racks like the ones you have. I was less than satisfied with them due to flexing and having clamps fall out of the slots so I returned them.

I used a scrap piece of 1×4 and a 1-1/2" square piece of pine to make a clamp rack for my Bessey clamps. I screwed the 1-1/2" square piece to the middle of the 1×4 and then screwed the whole thing to the wall, making sure I found the studs behind the drywall. In addition to screws above and below the 1-1/2" piece, I also found some long screws and ran them through both the 1-1/2 piece and the 1×4 into the studs.

The 1×4 allows you to get your fingers behind the handle to tighten the clamp to the 1-1/2" square piece so the clamp is securely tightened and won't fall off. With all of the screws driven into the studs it is very sturdy. I have a couple dozen Bessey clamps hanging from it.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I don't have much interest in actually clamping the clamps to a rack. Sure, they're not 100% secure in the racks, but as long as I'm not in an earthquake zone (I'm not) I think it'll be fine.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like you have both the Jet and Bessey parrallel clamps. Which do you like better?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I like the Jet better, mostly because of the trigger to move system. The Besseys are rock solid, but a little more finicky to move the head. Both are great, and I appreciate that the Bessey are a little lighter, but the Jet are just a bit better IMO.


----------



## wabio (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey Jonah, put those pipe clamp racks in the shed. Great for garden tools.

How's that for a first post? Ha!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Not a bad idea, except that I don't have a garden or a shed


----------

